# Your age?



## DEERSLAYER (Mar 29, 2000)

I asked if anyone would be willing {dare} to give there age in the general hunting section because I was curious about age structure of the forum and tendencies {if any} on view points.I wanted to make sure all the ladies seen this question also.Wouldn't want to leave anybody out!


----------



## born2hunt65 (Jan 22, 2000)

Thanks for thinking of us in here . i'll scoot over to the general discussion and put my reply there.


----------

